# Batteries



## mrurbplanner (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone on the forum have a gas fireplace with a bettery backup and any problems with the batteries leaking? 

I noticed this evening on our fireplace (Continental CDV 36), that the 2 D Cell batteries were leaking.

Could it be the heat that causes this?


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Continental, and the manual for the CDV36 online is for a regular millivolt version, not an electronic ignition. 

If it is the same battery backup that the older DEXEN control system uses, you aren't supposed to leave the batteries in the pack anyway. You might want to leave the batteries in the drawer, where it is cooler, until you have an actual power outage.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 27, 2010)

Never leave the batteries in the backup all the time unless the manual specifically states you can (even then I would not). The heat under there and them just sitting not being used seems to make them leak. Also some systems when connected to wall power back feed voltage to the batteries for some reason which causes them to leak even faster.


----------



## mrurbplanner (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll keep them on the shalf with the canned goods and flashlight.


----------

